# Need some help with my lighting.



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I need better lighting for my planted twenty. I have no idea what my lighting is like now... But does anyone know a good bulb for a 20 high that will support medium-high light plants. It takes the big long bulbs (sorry, I dont know what they are called ;P) But thanks in advance.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Im assuming that you have a t8 fixture. low to high light plants will not survive with this fixture regardless of what bulb you put in there. I would suggest a t5 fixture upgrade. However, keep in mind that higher light will change all of the dynamics of your planted aquarium. This is where you get into the CO2 and daily fertilizers.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> low to high light plants will not survive with this fixture


what? You can keep low light plants with no tank light, and they do fine with 1 T8 or T12 bulb and great with 2. If "low light" plants are dying under a T8 they aren't "low light" or they aren't aquatic or the bulbs are the wrong spectrum. T5 are higher output than t8s and you can pack more in a the same space and the High output T5s are even brighter. However you can't put T5 bulbs in a T8/T12 fixture. If you put 2 T8 "daylight" bulbs in a fluorescent fixture over a 20 you should be able to keep some medium light plants alive, but don't expect much growth. 24" T8s are 15W each. If you want carpet of high light grasses, you will need a new fixture.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well the plants I have currently are doing great. Anachrias, java moss, this lily pad-ish plant, and Cabomba. I have hornwort on the way, and java ferns. I have enough light for a low light setting, just thought of upgrading. Store tomorrow, I'll see what they have. Oh, and some red tiger lotus bulbs I just put in have sprouted.


----------

